# Consistent 4G Issues



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

My city in Michigan received the Lte blessing last month, and ever since, i have had no connections to 4g. It hasn't bothered me too much yet, but I'm finding more and more situations where i want to use it, tether etc..

So, I'm running cm7.1.0-RC1.7 with the newest radio, and have tried all other also radios and also tried going back to sense. What else should I try? unroot and start over?


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> My city in Michigan received the Lte blessing last month, and ever since, i have had no connections to 4g. It hasn't bothered me too much yet, but I'm finding more and more situations where i want to use it, tether etc..
> 
> So, I'm running cm7.1.0-RC1.7 with the newest radio, and have tried all other also radios and also tried going back to sense. What else should I try? unroot and start over?


One thing you may want to try is toggling eHPRD. As far as I know, the only way to do this is to flash a Sense ROM, then dial ##778>Call>Edit Mode>000000>Modem Settings>Rev. A>Enable>OK>Menu>Commit Modifications,then wait for reboot. This switches you from the newer eHPRD to the legacy EVDO Rev A. If it doesn't work, repeat the above but choose eHPRD instead of Rev A.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Veridor said:


> One thing you may want to try is toggling eHPRD. As far as I know, the only way to do this is to flash a Sense ROM, then dial ##778>Call>Edit Mode>000000>Modem Settings>Rev. A>Enable>OK>Menu>Commit Modifications,then wait for reboot. This switches you from the newer eHPRD to the legacy EVDO Rev A. If it doesn't work, repeat the above but choose eHPRD instead of Rev A.


OK, I will give this a try when I get home. Fingers crossed!


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

is there a way to just completely go back to stock tbolt? i dont think i made a nandroid backup when i first rooted, i think i was too excited.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> is there a way to just completely go back to stock tbolt? i dont think i made a nandroid backup when i first rooted, i think i was too excited.


Do you mean stock with root, or completely stock, unrooted?


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

well, both if you know of both ways.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright, just flashed the PlainJane sense rom, and tried what you said, but it did not work. is there anything else? or should i call big red?


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> Alright, just flashed the PlainJane sense rom, and tried what you said, but it did not work. is there anything else? or should i call big red?


Yeah, I'd call them. I had to do that, and they informed me my house is right on the edge of two cell towers' coverage, one with 4G and one without explaining my unstable 4G at home.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> My city in Michigan received the Lte blessing last month, and ever since, i have had no connections to 4g. It hasn't bothered me too much yet, but I'm finding more and more situations where i want to use it, tether etc..
> 
> So, I'm running cm7.1.0-RC1.7 with the newest radio, and have tried all other also radios and also tried going back to sense. What else should I try? unroot and start over?


Where are you buddy? I'm 30 seconds outside of Detroit and its pretty good till I get about 9 miles north of the city


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> My city in Michigan received the Lte blessing last month, and ever since, i have had no connections to 4g. It hasn't bothered me too much yet, but I'm finding more and more situations where i want to use it, tether etc..
> 
> So, I'm running cm7.1.0-RC1.7 with the newest radio, and have tried all other also radios and also tried going back to sense. What else should I try? unroot and start over?


I live in S.W. Detroit and I get 4g strong untill I get down in Trenton or go way west Jackson area or way north. U might want to call Verizon and maybe se if you can get a new sim card.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah, the saga continues. I had to call Verizon tech last night, they had me go through all the steps, still didnt work, said to go in and get a new sim.

So i go in today and get a new sim, and then shit hits the fan and nothing works anymore. no calls, texts, data at all. the sim wont register. so they have to order a replacement, I'll get a new phone, however I will have a nice $200 paperweight all weekend. arghhh!

Happy it will soon be all over tho.

PS I'm an hour south of grand rapids


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> Yeah, the saga continues. I had to call Verizon tech last night, they had me go through all the steps, still didnt work, said to go in and get a new sim.
> 
> So i go in today and get a new sim, and then shit hits the fan and nothing works anymore. no calls, texts, data at all. the sim wont register. so they have to order a replacement, I'll get a new phone, however I will have a nice $200 paperweight all weekend. arghhh!
> 
> ...


I've had the same problems with 4G data and I'm also receiving another TB. I hope that solves my problems.


----------



## cwciwatch (Jul 17, 2011)

I am on my second TB and this one has started doing the same thing after a couple of weeks. I get no service now where I once had good service and constant dropped connections. Even no voice connection at times. (4G, 3G, voice, and even wifi all screw up!) My wifes droid x on the other hand doesn't have any problem in the same locations, at the same times. Getting very sick of it. I bought the first TB at retail price and it has sucked eggs from day one on the connectivity end of things. I have tried everything I can find on the web but nothing has helped. Put the phone back to stock-unrooted and still has horrible connectivity. I now have a 600.00 "factory reconditioned" calculator and need to start the whole process over.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

elir41 said:


> I've had the same problems with 4G data and I'm also receiving another TB. I hope that solves my problems.


yeah i received it after a weekend with no phone. works great, and now I'm rooted again and back to CM7!


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

cwciwatch said:


> I am on my second TB and this one has started doing the same thing after a couple of weeks. I get no service now where I once had good service and constant dropped connections. Even no voice connection at times. (4G, 3G, voice, and even wifi all screw up!) My wifes droid x on the other hand doesn't have any problem in the same locations, at the same times. Getting very sick of it. I bought the first TB at retail price and it has sucked eggs from day one on the connectivity end of things. I have tried everything I can find on the web but nothing has helped. Put the phone back to stock-unrooted and still has horrible connectivity. I now have a 600.00 "factory reconditioned" calculator and need to start the whole process over.


definitely get a replacement, or a new sim card. It could be the sim.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> yeah i received it after a weekend with no phone. works great, and now I'm rooted again and back to CM7!


Was yours a CLN bolt?

I received mine on Friday, set up all my accounts and then took the last OTA update when prompted.

As soon as it updated, I DL the speedtest app and there was a difference in speeds compared to my old bolt.

New bolt = 15-23 mbps
Old bolt = 4-6 mbps

So, it was my old bolt that had something wrong with it. But, one problem. The top right of the screen wasn't responding on the new one. Ex. On the notification shade, the clear button wouldn't work.

Now, I'm waiting for another replacement to come in. Fingers crossed that it works.


----------



## vinnycogs820 (Sep 4, 2011)

elir41 said:


> Was yours a CLN bolt?
> 
> I received mine on Friday, set up all my accounts and then took the last OTA update when prompted.
> 
> ...


wow, sorry about all your issues. but what do you mean by a CLN bolt?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> wow, sorry about all your issues. but what do you mean by a CLN bolt?


Certified like new replacement.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

vinnycogs820 said:


> wow, sorry about all your issues. but what do you mean by a CLN bolt?


Thanks...and what Android Lover ^ said, Certified LIke New.

I received my new one today, but i'm still getting crappy speeds (according to the speedtest app). When I set all my stuff up, I tried the speedtest app and got 23 mbps (stock GB rom).

I then rooted and restored a CM7 backup and tried the app again. I'm getting anywhere between 4-7 mbps (which is still fast), and on top of that, this 2nd phone has the rebooting issue. It's rebooted 4 times in the last 2 hours!

I can be right next to my Verizon 4G mi-fi and it will get normal speeds, but my bolt can't seem to. I guess I'll have to live with it...


----------

